# Potatoes ? Friend or Foe for a Lean-Body?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I’d like to start a little discussion today about carbohydrates… and in particular, potatoes. One reason I wanted to mention this is because so many health and fitness professionals trash talk potatoes about being a bad carbohydrate choice because of the high glycemic index. Some even say such ridiculous things as “avoid any and all [...]

*Read More...*


----------

